# Expert Betting Tips



## expertbettingtips (Oct 10, 2015)

This thread will be about a proven profitable pick system that I've been using for almost a year now. There will be no "sure bets" and "fixed games" and picks won't be posted daily, but rather when the quality games present themselves. The main focus will be on quality instead of quantity. And keep in mind at all times: the betting strategy is only good if it's making money in the long run, otherwise it's just called "gambling". What these picks will be focused on is value. Pure and simple.  As an introduction here is the summary of picks over the last 2 months.
*Average odds: 2.16 
Winrate: 56.00% 
Total staked: 596 
Total returned: 728.00 
Priofit: 132 
ROI: 22.15% 





*


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 10, 2015)

Bosnia is looking at a very difficult task regarding this Qualifying cycle for Euro 2016. They are in the tough position and holding the 4th spot on the table. Today's game will decide a lot of things in this group and Bosnia has no other choice than to on an all out attack against Wales. They will need a win here in order to keep their hopes of the playoff round alive. Wales is holding the top spot in the group, but they cannot afford to roll over and wait the end of the cycle. If they concede today, they will need to open up and attack the home side. I see good chances of an attractive game tonight and for the home side, there is nothing to be lost if they go all tonight. Medium stake for this one. Good Luck.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/bosnia-herzegovina-vs-wales.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 10, 2015)

This group is one of the biggest surprises in this qualifying cycle of the Euro 2016. Everyone expected that Netherlands would win this group and that Turkey and Czech Republic would duke it out for that second and third spot. Well, the outcome is completely different. Iceland and Czech Republic already cemented their spots in the main draw while Turkey struggles to keep that last spot amongst third placed teams. They will surely need to go for a win today as they have nothing to lose, but lots to gain. Netherland in a dire situation and they don't even hold they key for their placement themselves. Turkey has the luxury of knowing the outcome of the game that Netherlands play earlier in Kazakhstan, and if they win, it's all in for Turkey. In that scenario, I expect Turkey to press hard and they will be vulnerable to counters. An entertaining game is expected tonight I am hoping both goalkeepers will have to pull the ball out of the net. Smaller stake for this one. Good Luck.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/czech-republic-vs-turkey.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 10, 2015)

Sacramento Kings are doing a fine job in this preseason and they are slowly but surely gearing up for the season opening. What they did this summer is a step in the right direction. After much confusion and strange roster moves last year they are hoping that this season will be a stepping stone for the franchise to get back into playoffs. Portland is in the rebuild phase and they are looking to use this season for developing Vonleh and a refinement of Plumlee so I don't expect them to get to playoffs this year. Tonight I give the edge to the home side just because they will be playing in Sacramento and fans can finally be excited about the team and their potential. Smaller stake for this one. Good Luck.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/sacramento-kings-vs-portland-trail.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 11, 2015)

Pick Szeged is in a must win situation here and they have to boost their chances to reach next stage from this very tough group . They have started with a great win at home 31-30 against Kielce but they have lost their last 2 matches away against Vardar and at home against giant Barcelona by just 2 goals after a very good game . I feel like this roster deserves more recognition and respect and the odds given are an understatement of Hungarian side.
Kolding is coming off a 3 heavy defeats and i doubt they can be a tough opponent here even if they will find their best form. Medium stake for this one. Good Luck.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/kif-kolding-koebenhavn-vs-pick-szeged.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 13, 2015)

This game is really interesting because Israel still has theoretical chances of qualifying for the playoffs for Euro 2016. If they win tonight and Bosnia doesn't, they can grab that third spot in the group. They will need to go out aggressive and try to push the pace. That means this game might get a bit heated up. The interesting part of that is the referee appointed to officiate this game. He is known for pulling out lots of cards. In the first game these teams played there were 7 cards dished out. There is a value in this game and I am willing to put up a medium stake for it. Good Luck.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/belgium-vs-israel.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 13, 2015)

This game is interesting because there is still a lot to be decided in this group. Italy needs a draw or a win in order to guarantee the first place in the group and the best draw for Euro 2016. Norway, on the other hand, needs a win here in order to secure a direct spot for the main draw. That is being predicated on the fact that Croatia has the easy job of winning against Malta today. I expect this game to be competitive, but slow paced in the start. Neither team wants to concede the first goal so I see them playing cautiously in the first half and not risk much. Medium stake for this one. Good Luck.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/italy-vs-norway.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 14, 2015)

We did a light analysis of the upcoming NBA season by gathering all the roster data and put them in one place. We will be extensively staking NBA games this year since that's our most profitable strategy. Check out our quick recap of every roster for the upcoming season.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/nba-season-201516-breaking-down-every.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 14, 2015)

Minnesota lost a game to Toronto 2 days ago 112-105. The reason I am backing Minnesota in this is the fact they were better in almost every stat category. More assists, better fg%, less TO, fewer fouls. The only area they were behind was defensive rebounding, which they have the athleticism to dominate, just need to put a bit more effort. And the sole reason Raptors won that game was Lowry. 40 points in 28 minutes is really spectacular, but I doubt he will replicate it in this game. I would estimate that these teams are about even money in this game, so when I found the 2.90 odds offered, I couldn't resist.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/minnesota-timberwolves-vs-toronto.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 15, 2015)

Champions League Women is in the 1/16-finals stage and today an interesting rematch is being played in Russia. Zvezda is hosting Stjarnan and I think the odds are shifted here for no apparent reason. I believe that there was an apparent oversight by the bookmakers for this game and for me this is a pure value bet. Another interesting thing to mention is that all previous meetings between these teams, Zvezda won in a commanding fashion. Medium stake for this one. Good Luck.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/zvezda-2005-perm-vs-stjarnan.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 15, 2015)

Howard has been sidelined a lot last year and played a career-low 41 games. With the Beverly injury in the post-season, Harden was the one that picked up all the weight of the team. He was leading the League in minutes played. Well both of them are out for tonight's game. They won't even travel do San Francisco for this game and I see that as a huge handicap. Golden State is looking healthy and even if they play their second unit a lot tonight, they should win comfortably tonight. Lower stake for this one. Good Luck.


http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/golden-state-warriors-vs-houston-rockets.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 16, 2015)

The hosts head coach, Georgios Bartzokas, knows Panathinaikos well from his days on rival Olympiacos Piraeus’s bench. But Panathinaikos has a new coach, Djordjevic who significantly strengthened the team and is expected to lead them to a place in the Euroleague this year. Panathinaikos guard Nick Calathes, who was named Eurocup MVP with Lokomotiv as he led the club to the 2013 Eurocup title, is all too familiar with the arena. Extremely close game is expected and shifting odds confirm that this game is caught attention from a lot of bettors.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/lokomotiv-kuban-vs-panathinaikos.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 17, 2015)

The away team showed some inconsistency in the last couple of games and they are in trouble here. Home team is in the rebuild process and they are doing a very good job. When you look at the standings you can already notice that this team is performing a bit better than expected considering the situation they are in. There is a thin value here I and I will go with a smaller stake for this one. Good Luck.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/bursaspor-vs-antalyaspor.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 17, 2015)

Monchengladbach is surging with 9 points from 3 games and 9 goals scored. They are heading towards the zone leading to Euro Cups and I expect them to continue with good games. Afer scoring 6 against Koln, they have been a bit inefficient which is a problem if the team is offensive minded one. This will be an extremely entertaining game and I expect both sides to score at least once. 

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/eintracht-frankfurt-vs-borussia.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 21, 2015)

This game is going to be officiated by Aleksei Kulbakov. That in itself is not interesting unless you delve a bit deeper into his stats. He is not known as a strict ref that shows a lot of cards on his games, and only occasionally that number goes over 3. Bookmakers took no mercy on FC Astana and lines are so unfavorable on them that it might more profitable betting against the spread that is currently cover -2.5 for an even odds game. It is easily deducible that, FC Astana being a huge underdog here, there won't be much tension on this game.


http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/atletico-madrid-vs-fc-astana.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 21, 2015)

There is an incredible amount of value in this game. My estimate is that bookmakers and the betting public are really misled by the fact that Benfica won on the road against Atletico Madrid. But whoever watched that game can attest to the fact that they were by no chance a better team in that game. They only shot 2 times on the goal and scored twice. I think this is a perfect opportunity to see that amazing potential Galata has and I just cannot miss out on this value given by the bookmakers.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/galatasaray-vs-benfica.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 24, 2015)

An interesting dynamics will be seen today as both of the clubs will be pressing for the win. A draw is something neither team would be happy with so I expect an entertaining match and, possibly, a very efficient one. Leicester likes to start strong and they are known for scoring early goals this season so don't miss out the beginning of the match and hopefully enjoy the goal-packed match today. Smaller stake for this one. Good Luck.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/leicester-city-vs-crystal-palace.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 24, 2015)

All eyes were on Arsenal when they played a Champions League group game against Bayern Munich. In a very important match, they performed well, but the result is a bit misleading. Arsenal was maybe a slightly better in a high-pressure game and they got the points needed. But the real cost of that game will be shown today. They host Everton and are already expected to win 3 points, but I don't think it is going to be that easy for them. Everton is completing a 3 game series against top clubs from Premier League and today's game will by no means be a rollover for them.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/arsenal-vs-everton.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Oct 25, 2015)

We completed 100 picks for this season and review is showing great results:






http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/10/performance-review_25.html

And we collected the stats from picks posted here:
 Number of picks: 16
Average odds:       2.035
Stake size:            8
Winrate:             62.5%
Roi:                      33.81%
Profit:                  43.28


----------



## expertbettingtips (Nov 5, 2015)

Lokomotiv Moscow is doing quite good in the Europa League this year and they have solid chances for qualifying for the next round. But a lot still has to be resolved for them in this group in order to accomplish that. They have nothing to lose if they start offensively in this match today as the draw is a good result for them as well. Besiktas will not settle for it.
Excellent value is given for this game and it would be waste to miss out on it.


http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/11/besiktas-vs-lokomotiv-moscow.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Nov 10, 2015)

Cleveland is slowly but surely settling into the new season with the 6 wins in the row now. They are not blowing opponents out of the competition, but rather pacing themselves and playing their stars just above the minutes required for those wins. Utah is doing ok as well and they have lost only one in the last 5 games. They continued with the last years system and they focus primarily on defense and limit team to a lower number of points. Tonight's game should be an interesting one as Cleveland is still to have a really good shooting night, but that's exactly what they will need to dominate against Utah.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/11/cleveland-cavaliers-vs-utah-jazz.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Nov 10, 2015)

Oklahoma has rebounded from the 3 straight losses with a win against phoenix on Sunday night. They are traveling to Washington today to the team that Durant has been linked to for the last couple of months. The reason for that is that his contract is up after this season and he is from Washington so there is a prevalent opinion that if he leaves OKC, Wizzards will be his next team. Nothing of that has the merit in today's game, but what does is the fact that Washington is in reality a much weaker team than they were last year. Other than the individual performance of Beal and Wall they don't have the team to put up a good fight in this game

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2015/11/washington-wizards-vs-oklahoma-city.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Jan 1, 2016)

The Wanderers enter 2016 as the team to beat, top of the league and on a nine-game unbeaten run. Tony Popovic, the Wanderers coach, has no major injury concerns, his side is playing some exceptional football and there’s a winning mentality surrounding the team.
Every time they step out on the pitch, they believe they will win which can be a hard thing for opposition sides to overcome. Adelaide heads into the New Year full of optimism.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/01/western-sydney-wanderers-fc-vs-adelaide.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Jan 1, 2016)

Two teams looking to carry over strong performances in 2015 will battle tonight as one of the most exciting games on the schedule. The Raptors have won three of their last four games overall and are only gonna get stronger in 2016, as C Jonas Valanciunas (hand) returns to the lineup. Charlotte will be without C Al Jefferson for the next six weeks, as he recovers from surgery to repair a torn meniscus in his right knee. These two teams can score big numbers as Charlotte ranks 7th in offensive efficiency and Toronto ranks 8th. 

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/01/toronto-raptors-vs-charlotte-hornets.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Jan 1, 2016)

Chicago's offense has scored at least 100 points in five straight games, a mark that means improvement for a struggling offense. New York is coming off of a nice win over Detroit but they have dropped four of their last five games. New York is not playing solid defense right now and they are 23rd in the NBA in scoring despite improvement from guys like Arron Afflalo and Kristaps Porzingis. Carmelo historically plays Chicago well, but he is way past his prime and will not be enough to overcome the Bulls

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/01/chicago-bulls-vs-new-york-knicks.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Jan 2, 2016)

I like that the bookmakers underestimated Villa Lidköping against Hammarby when they meet today. Hammarby plays great at home, but they still haven't faced the top teams in the league. They teams from the lower part of the table and they are not showing the quality needed to get these odds. In a couple of matches, they were not even ahead for the most of the game. Villa Lidköping is the best team in the league and they have won 7 games out of last 7. 

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/01/hammarby-ifbf-vs-villa-lidkoeping-bk.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Jan 8, 2016)

The main thing in this review is that we recorded a minute loss over the last 50 picks which leveled our ROI % to a more reasonable point. Important goals are still the same and we will be looking to reach all of them by the next review.
Here is the summary of our work after 150 posted picks:

Average odds:      2.05
Winrate:                 55.33%
Total staked:         1196
Total Returned:     1366.4
ROI:                        14.25%
Profit:                     170.4

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/01/things-have-leveled-off-since-last.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Jan 14, 2016)

The Hornets are missing their man in the middle, Al Jefferson, but there is no reason for this team to be playing so poorly. They mostly fail in the keeping the pace of the game on track and are often failing in the first half of the game. Atlanta is slowly picking up the tempo after a slow start of the season and they will be looking to time their peak of the form for the playoffs.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/01/charlotte-hornets-vs-atlanta-hawks.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Jan 24, 2016)

Clippers are doing ok even without one of their starting lineup stars. Blake Griffing has been injured in the last couple of weeks but Clippers managed to put together a solid win streak. They won 13 out of the last 15 games and scored well over 100 per game. Today they are visiting the Raptors which are also on the surge and have won 11 out of last 15 and are really starting to look like a team from last years playoff.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/01/toronto-raptors-vs-l-clippers.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Jan 25, 2016)

What a pleasant surprise have the Nuggets been over the last couple of games. They are playing without any pressure and their games have been really entertaining. And having shortened that injury list to only Chandler really helps them put up a better than expected performance. Hawks are a bit disappointing in terms of their gameplay this season. They were supposed to take the step forward and challenge Cleveland fo that top East spot, instead they have taken a step backwards and are not looking like a team that can win a series in the playoffs.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/01/denver-nuggets-vs-atlanta-hawks.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Feb 1, 2016)

This is a very interesting duel. Both of these are somewhat a disappointment this year. Where everyone expected to lift their game to another level, both Memphis and New Orleans have fallen off in the first half of the season. But anything can change over the course of 40 games and it looks like the Pelicans realized just that. They have been looking better since Evans came back and are starting to put up some strong offensive performances.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/02/new-orleans-pelicans-vs-memphis.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Feb 2, 2016)

The Knicks seem to have struck gold with Porzingis this year and they are looking wat better than last year. There is even a slight chance they make it to the playoffs this season, but that would be the extent of it. Boston on the other hand is in the rebuild process while playing amazing basketball and getting to the playoffs. This year as East dropped further in quality comparing to the West, they have a chance to get back to playoffs and maybe even win a couple of games... who knows

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/02/new-york-knicks-vs-boston-celtics.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Feb 3, 2016)

After the defeat against Bastia, Lyon is really under pressure and in a dire need of a victory. They collected only five points in last ten Ligue 1 games, so the victory is all they aim for tonight’s game. Bordeaux, however, remains quite dangerous in attack despite few players missing. They got a plan on their own. Defeat the direct opponent for one of the Europen spots and they are only a couple of points behind the top 5 pack.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/02/lyon-vs-bordeaux.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Feb 4, 2016)

On Tuesday night, Kobe Bryant exploded for a season-high 38 points during an 119-115 home win over the Minnesota Timberwolves. Bryant also connected on seven three-pointers on the evening for the Lakers. But he can't replicate that performance back to back at this stage of his career. And nothing short of the performance like that will win this game for the Lakers. This will be the second of a back to back for New Orleans, who visited San Antonio on Wednesday night. So the fatigue is even, but the talent is nowhere close

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/02/new-orleans-pelicans-vs-l-lakers.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Mar 1, 2016)

The Suns expected to compete for a playoff spot this season, but things haven't exactly worked out for them. It started badly with them getting hit with the new of Eric Bledsoe season-ending injury and then the team parted ways with head coach Jeff Hornacek. With the saga of the Morris brothers finally over, they can focus on their rebuild and improve as much as they can this season in hopes of landing a free agent in the summer. The Charlotte Hornets weathered a rash of injuries and a brutal stretch of games in late December and early January. Head coach Steve Clifford has done a fantastic job keeping this team together and now the Hornets appear poised to move up in the standings.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/03/charlotte-hornets-vs-phoenix-suns.html


----------



## Khushboo (May 17, 2016)

Its good post.


----------



## expertbettingtips (Aug 2, 2016)

Khushboo said:


> Its good post.


Ty, we are getting started with the new season today. Hope you continue following our picks


----------



## expertbettingtips (Aug 2, 2016)

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.rs/2016/08/introduction-to-new-season.html

Check out the review of the season behind us and the success we had with our picks. We will continue to post free public picks on this thread and help you make profit. 





This is a semifinal round of this year's champions league qualifiers. These games usually carry a lot of pressure for all sides involved. This pressure stems from clubs needing to match certain expectations. In this case, the home team is looking to justify the money spent on this squad. This round is very important to them because if they get passed Plzen , they are guaranteed to participate in the Europe League at least, and have the chance to get into Champions League.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/08/qarabag-fk-vs-viktoria-plzen.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Aug 2, 2016)

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.rs/2016/08/introduction-to-new-season.html

Check out the review of the season behind us and the success we had with our picks. We will continue to post free public picks on this thread and help you make a profit. 




Visiting side spent close to $50 mill. over the last couple of years, and the only way they get that money back is the Champions League. And the first game left them having to either win this game or score at least 2 goals. This game can get out of control really quick. And the referee is known for reaching into his pocket rather lightly. Just take a look at the last couple of games he was officiating. 


http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/08/fk-crvena-zvezda-vs-ludogorets.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Aug 4, 2016)

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.rs/2016/08/introduction-to-new-season.html

Check out the review of the season behind us and the success we had with our picks. We will continue to post free public picks on this thread and help you make a profit. 





This is an interesting duel between the teams that cannot really challenge for the titles in their respective championships. Slavia ended 5th and Rio Ave 6th last year and not much money has been spent by either of them to strengthen the squad and step forward. Europe League is their best chance to get a good result and earn that extra revenue that will make it easier for them to buy some players.

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/08/rio-ave-vs-slavia-prague.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Aug 10, 2016)

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.rs/2016/08/introduction-to-new-season.html

Check out the review of the season behind us and the success we had with our picks. We will continue to post free public picks on this thread and help you make a profit. 




This is a good game from the Premier League in Bosnia, and it could have championship implications even this early in the season. Both of these teams started off their season well and they share the first place with7 points from 3 games each. The pressure is high on both sides to continue the streak and not drop any points. The home side has been doing a good job and they finished second last season, while the away side was far from European competition part of the table. But visiting side has a desire to do better this season and avenge the loss (3:1 a year ago). They want to challenge for the title this season and the only way of doing that is by not dropping points in games like this one. 

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/08/sloboda-tuzla-vs-zeljeznicar.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Aug 10, 2016)

http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.rs/2016/08/introduction-to-new-season.html

Check out the review of the season behind us and the success we had with our picks. We will continue to post free public picks on this thread and help you make a profit. 



This is the biggest rivalry in the Croatian league and a game that always draws controversies. This year the case is the same as the odds are massively shifting in multiple directions. A huge drop is recorded in favor of the home side win and this can mean a lot of things, but it can also mean nothing. But what we are thinking about is the importance of this match. Even though this is always an important game for both of these teams and it's always emotional, this one is a bit different. Both of these teams are looking forward to the next game in the European cups. The home side is eyeing Europe League qualifying matchup with Maccabi Tel-Aviv. This match is potentially worth up to $10 mill, a sum big enough to fight for. Dinamo, on the other hand, is looking towards an Austrian side, Red Bull. They will be facing them in the last round of Champions League qualifiers.


http://expertbettingtips.blogspot.com/2016/08/hajduk-split-vs-dinamo-zagreb.html


----------



## expertbettingtips (Nov 26, 2017)

Expertbettingtips is re-opening the channel with free tips. We are also offering a great deal for a sports streaming platform RTSports.us. You can visit the platform and check it out for yourself, and every new signup will get invited to our free tips program. Good Luck.


----------

